# How to read books for free?



## otter (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm reading the Jack reacher series by Lee child and would like to read it on my phone for free. does anyone have a recommendation how to best go about it? I try Amazon but they seem to only offer free samples.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

